# 5D MKIII & 270EXII - good for fill?



## Razor2012 (May 6, 2012)

Hi, just picked up a 270EXII for my 5DIII just to be used for fill. I will probably get the 580EXII or the 600EX-RT(leaning towards the latter). The 270 is nice and small, has anyone used one on a 5D?


----------



## RuneL (May 9, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> Hi, just picked up a 270EXII for my 5DIII just to be used for fill. I will probably get the 580EXII or the 600EX-RT(leaning towards the latter). The 270 is nice and small, has anyone used one on a 5D?



My immediate response is "no" since you can't manually configure the output level or actually configure anything on that flash. 
The 580 EX II or 600 sound like better bets. I don't know if the 430 is any good, so not recommending that.


----------



## Razor2012 (May 9, 2012)

RuneL said:


> Razor2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, just picked up a 270EXII for my 5DIII just to be used for fill. I will probably get the 580EXII or the 600EX-RT(leaning towards the latter). The 270 is nice and small, has anyone used one on a 5D?
> ...



It's still new in the box, so I can take it back for a trade.


----------



## iaind (May 9, 2012)

You'll probably be better off with a 600EX RT in the long run.


----------



## Razor2012 (May 9, 2012)

iaind said:


> You'll probably be better off with a 600EX RT in the long run.



I was thinking it would just tide me over.


----------



## iaind (May 9, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> iaind said:
> 
> 
> > You'll probably be better off with a 600EX RT in the long run.
> ...



270 has slave only capability off camera and range 28-50mm. It's your money!!


----------



## Razor2012 (May 9, 2012)

iaind said:


> Razor2012 said:
> 
> 
> > iaind said:
> ...



Should just get the 600 and be done with it, lol.


----------



## AdamJ (May 12, 2012)

iaind said:


> Razor2012 said:
> 
> 
> > iaind said:
> ...



To be fair, the 430 EX II doesn't have master capability either.

The 270 will work absolutely fine for fill-in. Set the camera to Av (not manual) mode for this.


----------



## Razor2012 (May 13, 2012)

Thanks guys, I took back the 270 today and got the 600.


----------

